# Any Musicians?



## DevilsBrew (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't sleep so I am up late practicing.  Just wondering.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 26, 2013)

What is a wanna-be, about a hundredth of a musician? 

I've previously searched for "guitar" in thread titles, and came up with a big, fat zeero....


----------



## lukem (Jul 26, 2013)

I am pretty proficient at playing the radio.  That's about it.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess I should have said wannabes or people who play a musical instrument. Oh well.

I fall in the wannabe category. I have been playing a banjo for about a year now.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 26, 2013)

I plays some instruments. Mostly the guitars and bass (I always pronounce like the fish...is more fun that way). harmonica, ukulele, mandolin on occasion. lousy on the drums and piano. i play with group of guys for the last 10 yrs or so ( i do get to be the lead singer). we liken ourselves to Vanilla Fudge, but we play 80's tunes in a very not 80's was...jazzy,funky...just plain weird. I wouldn't say I'm that good. I am the least talented of the group, but I have fun doing it. I am definitely the most "rock star" of the group. Banjo is awesome! The lead guitar player I play with is pretty mean on the banjo, and also has a banjitar (6 string banjo played, and tuned like guitar). Guy can play anything..anything. Scary. If you're in the area you are welcome to sit in. We're hilarious.


----------



## bmblank (Jul 26, 2013)

Our high school band was one of the best, despite being a D (roughly 30-35 people in the band). I played trumpet early on  but then changed to baritone horn. In the 3 years i don't think i got anything but straight ones both in concert competitions and solo/ensemble. That was 13 years ago buy i could still pick one up and do alright. Now i have a cheap bass i picked up in high school (samick with a strat body) that i diddle with and a epiphone sg body 6 string i also picked up for cheap (musicians friend is indeed a friend) that i diddle with a little more often. I also have a mouth harp that's more for novelty than anything and some harmonicas i like to pretend i can play.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2013)

Been playing drums about 32 years, now.  Was once my primary aim and goal in life... now just something I get to do occasionally.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a couple of Epiphones & an Ovation that I look at once in awhile. Learned to play "under the influence" & found that sobriety either stole what gift I had or made me realize that I never had it to begin with...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> Been playing drums about 32 years, now. Was once my primary aim and goal in life... now just something I get to do occasionally.


 

Ditto. Well, except it has been 50 years.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Ditto. Well, except it has been 50 years.


 

I knew there was something I liked about you, Bart.  Just couldn't put my finger on it until now.


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 26, 2013)

I used to play folk and blues in coffee houses back in the late 60's/70's, mostly guitar, some claw hammer banjo.  I ran across some Quebecois fiddlers in the Northeast Kingdom and was flabergasted.  Been a fiddler for square and contra dances ever since I could scrape some tunes together ( 40 yrs. or so).  I also play weddings and house parties and have been trying out some jazz/swing (ear musician only) to play cabaret type gigs mostly for a free dinner here and there.

He may not fess up, but Homebrews is a neighbor of mine and also an excellant fiddler!


----------



## homebrewz (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks, E! Ehouse is an excellent fiddler as well. Started with guitar, but dropped that for the fiddle. Mostly play celtic styles now for dances and the 
occasional concert.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 26, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> I used to play folk and blues in coffee houses back in the late 60's/70's, mostly guitar, some claw hammer banjo. I ran across some Quebecois fiddlers in the Northeast Kingdom and was flabergasted. Been a fiddler for square and contra dances ever since I could scrape some tunes together ( 40 yrs. or so). I also play weddings and house parties and have been trying out some jazz/swing (ear musician only) to play cabaret type gigs mostly for a free dinner here and there.
> 
> He may not fess up, but Homebrews is a neighbor of mine and also an excellant fiddler!


 
fiddle is cool. i like some fusion stuff with violin (Shakti) and really like Stephane Grippelli's work with Django Reinhardt.


----------



## fossil (Jul 26, 2013)

Played Sousaphone in Jr. High.  Later taught myself some guitar & banjo.  Few years ago I put together a Theremin kit...that was a kick. Now I don't even play the Lotto.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Joful said:


> I knew there was something I liked about you, Bart. Just couldn't put my finger on it until now.


 

Sold my Gretsch studio kit a few years ago. Wanted to donate the Blackhawk practice kit to some up and coming high school drummer last year. Band director couldn't find any parents that would go for it.  May just put it back together.


----------



## timfromohio (Jul 26, 2013)

Guitar player here.  Don't practice enough any more, but am starting a bit more playing with my kids.  I love celtic music and have been thinking of getting a bouzouki.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Sold my Gretsch studio kit a few years ago. Wanted to donate the Blackhawk practice kit to some up and coming high school drummer last year. Band director couldn't find any parents that would go for it.  May just put it back together.


 

Heh... my son got his first kit before he could walk!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't take but four or five drums to get'er done. 

I hung it up after seeing Mel Taylor and Max Weinberg in these videos.

 

 

Mel died of cancer in 1996.


----------



## bmblank (Jul 26, 2013)

Holy cow, max Weinberg still looks almost exactly the same.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't take but four or five drums to get'er done.
> .



Well, that depends on your definition of "done."  Portnoy, with obvious homage to Peart:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Never have considered drums to be a solo instrument. Kinda like recording a train wreck.  Only solo I ever cared for was the one in Ina Gadda Da Vida. Guy had a rhythm pattern all the way through.


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 26, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> fiddle is cool. i like some fusion stuff with violin (Shakti) and really like Stephane Grippelli's work with Django Reinhardt.


 

That duo's da bomb!  Catch another fav. of mine, google Claude Williams for a nice short vid of "Don't Get Around Much Anymore".


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Guitar player here. Played in a Southern Rock / Country Band back in my high school days. We were not that good but had alot of fun. Some friends parties and played a Camp Ground 4th of July a couple times. 

Then was mostly camping, campfire music. 

Been out of it for the last 10 years getting my kids raised, no time.

Recently have had more time and started playing again. I used to have a Sunburst Fender Mustang Electric that I wish I still had. Right now I have a Gibson Epiphone Acoustic and recently bought a Martin DX1AE Acoustic thats economical but sounds like the high dollar Martins.

Ordered me a Blue Yeti microphone the other day for some recording.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Never have considered drums to be a solo instrument. Kinda like recording a train wreck.  Only solo I ever cared for was the one in Ina Gadda Da Vida. Guy had a rhythm pattern all the way through.


 

I agree, the exception being Peart.  His solo's are music.  On the latest tour, he substituted his usual 8 minute solo for three shorter ones, two of them being full compositions orchestrated from the drum kit.


----------



## webbie (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a mediocre guitar player but I've had some fun. Haven't been into it lately.....always hard to keep a band together! Always drama......


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah Peart is good. Mostly when I need inspiration I dig up a video of the guy that started making it all happen for drums. Moonie.

A person could cripple themselves trying to cover Won't Get Fooled Again.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 26, 2013)

Acoustic guitar.  I like old timey stuff.  Also Johnny Cash, Dan Tyminski and Gordon Lightfoot.  Time is not on my side to get in a lot of practice.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 27, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> some claw hammer banjo!


 
That is what I'm trying to do.  I quickly realized that around these parts I need about 20 years under my belt to be considered good.


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 27, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> That is what I'm trying to do. I quickly realized that around these parts I need about 20 years under my belt to be considered good.


 
You only need to please yourself.  The Banjo is a very subjective instrument with as many ways to play it as players.  Claw hammer's fun but I like a little soft up picking with ballads and airs.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, look at all the musicians here! I come from a family chock full of musicians and learned to read music before I knew my ABC's. I begged my dad to let me start flute lesson in 4th grade after seeing Ian Anderson on TV.  I played up through 11th grade in HS but found other things that I won't mention were more fun 

Being a lefty, in a family of righties, I never learned to play guitar like the rest if my family but when my hubby and I first started dating, he bought me a left handed acoustic so I can noodle but I know that doesn't take a lot of skill.

My brother is quite the player, while he makes fun of my hippie acoustic guitar, he learned real quick in college when he made his Fender Strat the focal point of his room, that girls woould be plentiful.

I have harmonicas I'd love to learn to play but having two different notes on in/out breath screws with my head.

For the record, Neil Peart is the drum god, just a blur of motion, there is no other, Joful's probably close though, nice kit


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 27, 2013)

What do you call someone who hangs around with musicians? A drummer.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 27, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> I can't sleep so I am up late practicing. Just wondering.


 
absolutely No (read that zero) musical talent here......jealous of those who have it....my talents lie in more prosaic pastimes


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 27, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> absolutely No (read that zero) musical talent here......jealous of those who have it....my talents lie in more prosaic pastimes


 
I'm starting later in life.  I heard a friend play a roll on his banjo and I was instantly hooked.  I never thought I would pick up an instrument before that.  You might want to give it a try.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 27, 2013)

An item high on my bucket list is learning to play the bagpipes.  Something I wanted to do as a kid, then forgot for many years.  Wife says, "no way!"


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 27, 2013)

Joful said:


> An item high on my bucket list is learning to play the bagpipes. Something I wanted to do as a kid, then forgot for many years. "


----------



## bmblank (Jul 27, 2013)

I think the hardest thing about bagpipes would be getting out of the habit of taking breaths at rests and between measures. Other than that, the only difference between a bagpipe and a trampoline...


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Uilleann pipes are the answer!  They have a soft muted tone and the bag is filled with a bellows rather than by mouth.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 28, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Uilleann pipes are the answer!  They have a soft muted tone and the bag is filled with a bellows rather than by mouth.



Perhaps, but I have a fondness for the highland pipes.  Nothing quiet, there.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 28, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> I'm starting later in life. I heard a friend play a roll on his banjo and I was instantly hooked. I never thought I would pick up an instrument before that. You might want to give it a try.


 
I am thinking of leaning another language instead.....nothing better than understanding what folks are talking about when they think no one else understands!


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> An item high on my bucket list is learning to play the bagpipes. Something I wanted to do as a kid, then forgot for many years. Wife says, "no way!"


 
my brother plays the highland pipes...started as a hobby, now plays in a pipe band.....expensive hobby when you end up buying the regalia that goes with......kilt, sporrin, pipes, etc.... he lives next door to me though, and let me tell you, living next door to someone who is learning the pipes IS NOT a good thing......think car horn going off....constantly.....after a long day of work, you wanna relax, maybe on the back deck....ya sit down....ahhhh.....and then you are assaulted with the blare of a car horn.....for an hour or so.....should be laws against folks doing that


----------



## homebrewz (Jul 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> An item high on my bucket list is learning to play the bagpipes. Something I wanted to do as a kid, then forgot for many years. Wife says, "no way!"


 
One would start with a practice chanter.. not nearly as loud as the pipes, but still a bit loud.

Btw, highland pipers are always marching.. to get away from the sound.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 28, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> That is what I'm trying to do. I quickly realized that around these parts I need about 20 years under my belt to be considered good.


 
I do hear that the banjo is one of the most difficult string instruments to master.......good luck with it!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 28, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> I do hear that the banjo is one of the most difficult string instruments to master.......good luck with it!


 
Thanks! Yeah, that is why I said I needed about 20 years. There is a good sized underground folk/bluegrass music scene here in NWPA and WNY. (Also some drum and pipe corps in the Erie/Edinboro area) The great banjo players that I have run across at the music festivals have been playing for about that long.

I'm having a good time with it and I am lucky to have some great influences in my area. They inspire me to keep practicing.


----------

